# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Help building workout for Test E / Deca / Dbol

## c16veins

I'm trying to build a workout to maximize size and strength gains from this cycle that I'm about to start. I'm posting the cycle, my diet, and current workout. I'm asking for help on the workout, and tweaking the diet to add more calories and fats.

STATS
29 yo
6'2"
200 lb
9% bf (calipers, 7 site)

*CYCLE*
Dbol - 30mg/day for wk 1-4
Test E - 400mg/wk for wk 1-12
Deca - 250mg/wk for wk 1-10
Tamox - 10mg/day for wk 1-17
Clomid - 300mg-50mg taper wk 15-17

*DIET*
Meal 1  7:00
2 Egg Whites, 1 Scoop Of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal, 1 Tbsp PB, 1 banana
51.5g protein / 90g carbs / 13g fat  795 calories

Meal 2  10:00
4oz Turkey Breast, 1slice swiss cheese
40g protein / 26g carbs / 9.5g fat  330 calories

Meal 3  12:30
8oz Chicken Breast, 1 cup Whole Grain Rice, 1 cup Mixed Veggies
59.5g protein / 45g carbs / 6.5g fat  510 calories

Meal 4  3:30
1 can of Tuna, 16 Wheat Thins, 1 Nutri-Grain Bar, 1 Trail-mix Bar
33g protein / 73g carbs / 11g fat  530 calories

Meal 5: Pre-workout  5:00
1 scoop Whey
24g protein / 4g carbs / 1.5g fat  130 calories

Workout  5:30

Meal 5: Post-workout -7:00 
2 Scoops Whey Protein , 2 cups OJ, 3 cups Spinach, ½ cup Cucumber, 3oz Carrots
55.5g protein / 57g carbs / 3g fat  573 calories

Meal 6: Dinner 7:30
3 oz Fish Fillet, 1 Sweet Potato, 1 cup Veggies
28g protein / 35g carbs / 7g fat  300 calories

Meal 8: Before Bed  9:00
1 cup Cottage Cheese, 1 Tbsp Flax Seed Oil
26g protein / 0g carbs / 15g Fat  280 calories

Total = 317.5g Protein / 330g Carbs / 66.5g of fat. - 3528 calories

*
WORKOUT*
only listing working sets

Monday - Chest/abs
Incline dumbell - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Flat dumbell - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Decline dumbell - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6 reps
Pec deck or dumbell fly - 3x10 reps
Cable rope crunch - 4x15 reps
Hanging leg raises - 4x15 reps

Tuesday - Legs
Leg press - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Hack squat - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Plyometrics (4 diff. jumps) 1x20-50 reps for each
Standing calf raises (weighted) - 10x10 reps with 10 sec breaks
Seated calf raises - 3x10 reps

Thursday - Back/shoulders
V-bar or lat pull downs - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Hammer machine row - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Low cable row - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Straight arm pull downs (superset with high rope row) - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Military press - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Front raises - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Side raises - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Barbell shrugs (superset with dumbell shrugs) - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps

Friday - Triceps/abs
Skull crushers (superset with close grip presses) - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Weighted Dips - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
V-bar push downs - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Rope kickbacks - 3x10 reps
Swiss oblique twists with powerbands - 4x15 reps
Swiss ball leg raises - 4x15 reps

Saturday - Biceps/forearms
Straight bar curl - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Seated incline curl - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Hammer Preacher - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Standing curls - 1x10 reps, 1x8 reps, 1x6reps
Reverse curls (camber bar) - 4x10 reps
Wrist curls (straight bar) - 4x10 reps
Rope twist - 4 sets up/down, up/down

Every now and then I throw negatives in at the end of a workout. 

I would like to do the following:
- Increase calorie intake to 4000+.
- Add statics and rest-pauses to EVERY workout. 
- Train as much as possible without overtraining. I currently have a hard time getting out of the gym in less than 1 hr 30 min. on Thursdays.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Charles

----------


## mg0922

Hey Charles
I'm not the most experienced in diet and workouts yet but I must say I enjoyed your post, I'm trying to set up my diet now and will definitely use some of your meals. 

With the workouts when you go from 1x10,1x8,1x6. Is that drop setting? And is it pretty effective? Instead of just keeping it at the same reps for each set? I'm curious cuz I'm trying to make a routine that I can set in stone and was curious if the drop setting would be good for me? I've never done it. 

I like your diet as I am trying to make one up as well now. But I'm just in the research phase and with EVERYONE having a different opinion about everything, I just need to go with my gut and post one already!!! . I just haven't been able to write one out with macros and all. I'm still learning at least ..

Thx for ur post Charles.

Mg

----------


## c16veins

It's a pyramid, decreasing reps in each set, but increasing weight. 2 minutes rest between sets. It's more of a maintenance workout for me. I need something new to get past plateaus, i.e. statics, rest-pauses, forced reps, negatives.

----------


## mg0922

Ok I understand. Yea I try and change it up all the time. I have to look up all those techniques you just wrote. I'm Really in the process of educating myself. I've been in the gym for about five years but never got into the real techniques of changing It up when I hit a plateau. Statics,rest pauses, rorced Reps, negatives. I don't know what any of those are.

----------


## DBolNoob

> Ok I understand. Yea I try and change it up all the time. I have to look up all those techniques you just wrote. I'm Really in the process of educating myself. I've been in the gym for about five years but never got into the real techniques of changing It up when I hit a plateau. Statics,rest pauses, rorced Reps, negatives. I don't know what any of those are.


Im not being a jerk when i say this, but im very suprised that you dont know much about workouts etc if you have been lifting for 5 years.

with that said tho ..

Forced Negatives=

Normal dumbbell curls.

You take your normal dumbbell weight and add about 20%, now there is no way you can do a curl with it so you help the dumbbell up using your other hand. When you get the dumbbell to the top you let go with your assisting hand and try to lower the dumbbell slowly. Repeat this for 8 reps.

thats just one forced negative you can do. there are many more. but you should note that you shouldnt do these exercises every day your in the gym as its pretty hard
on your joints/tendons as the weight your lifting is far greater then your able to do without assistance. you can do serious harm in the long run.

also you should try supersets for certain exercises. i like supersets when doing arms, its the best for me as you really feel the burn and pump afterwards.

Ps. you should only really rest between 1min and 1min30 between exercises i have found on various forums and sites. but each to their own i guess.


if you need any more help with exercises/workouts PM me and i can help.  :Smilie:

----------


## DBolNoob

.....

----------


## mg0922

you know what dbol , i TOTALLY AGREE WITH [email protected] That is why i felt so dumb asking these questions. I was the typre of person who went to the gym and just worked out really hard. High weights low reps. I sweat my f*&ing A&& of in that gym and really did see alot of gains. 

Its just somthing i never researched all the techniques of DIFFERENT kinds of weight lifting. Im new to this site, and im just for the first time in my life starting to take this stuff serious. 

I spent the whole day today researcing every single teqnique there is. (Rest pauses, forced negatives, forced reps, statics) EVERYTHING!!!!! 

I guess i was never really interested in the new techniques, because i NEVER hit a plateau! 

Im really happy with everything im learning around here, It feels so good to learn so much everday. 

I take no offense to your comment at all. 


MG

----------


## baseline_9

> Im not being a jerk when i say this, but im very suprised that you dont know much about workouts etc if you have been lifting for 5 years.
> 
> with that said tho ..
> 
> Forced Negatives=
> 
> Normal dumbbell curls.
> 
> You take your normal dumbbell weight and add about 20%, now there is no way you can do a curl with it so you help the dumbbell up using your other hand. When you get the dumbbell to the top you let go with your assisting hand and try to lower the dumbbell slowly. Repeat this for 8 reps.
> ...


What you have explained is normal negatives

Forced negatives are performed at the end of a set with the help of a spotter

----------


## DBolNoob

> What you have explained is normal negatives
> 
> Forced negatives are performed at the end of a set with the help of a spotter


hmmm well where i said you need to use your other hand, it is a forced negative ...
exactly same thing imo and research ive done. 

you would only use a spotter if you was doing something where u needed a spotter like preacher curls.

also it hasnt got to be at the end of a set. depends how you want to do it.

i do mine half way through if im not getting tired.

----------


## DBolNoob

> you know what dbol , i TOTALLY AGREE WITH [email protected] That is why i felt so dumb asking these questions. I was the typre of person who went to the gym and just worked out really hard. High weights low reps. I sweat my f*&ing A&& of in that gym and really did see alot of gains. 
> 
> Its just somthing i never researched all the techniques of DIFFERENT kinds of weight lifting. Im new to this site, and im just for the first time in my life starting to take this stuff serious. 
> 
> I spent the whole day today researcing every single teqnique there is. (Rest pauses, forced negatives, forced reps, statics) EVERYTHING!!!!! 
> 
> I guess i was never really interested in the new techniques, because i NEVER hit a plateau! 
> 
> Im really happy with everything im learning around here, It feels so good to learn so much everday. 
> ...


ah good. glad you didnt take offence to it  :Wink: 

and im in a similar position.

ive been working out for a few years now and always took the supps etc and trained hard 4 times a week.

but where i was naive is where i didnt take the dieting seriously. but thats changed now i know the importance of diet and building  :Smilie: 

theres always research people can do to educate themselfs. its never ending.

----------


## baseline_9

> hmmm well where i said you need to use your other hand, it is a forced negative ...
> exactly same thing imo and research ive done. 
> 
> you would only use a spotter if you was doing something where u needed a spotter like preacher curls.
> 
> also it hasnt got to be at the end of a set. depends how you want to do it.
> 
> i do mine half way through if im not getting tired.


No m8

Negatives is where u take a weight that is around ur 1RM, you then perform a set of eccentrics while ur spotter performs the concentric part of the movement

Forced negatives are wher you do a normal set and then perform aditional negative at the end with the help of a spotter

----------


## mg0922

lol you guys are confusing yourselfs. Prob cause you can do every tenique combined w the other ones. ex. forced rep with negatives, forced negative , you can do rest pause as a negative , theres a bunch of combinations that can be done with said tecniques. 

@dbol 
i was the same as you bro. Im also getting my diet solid, cuz when i first came here i though i had a decent diet. lets just say they ripped me apart. haha!! and i thank God they did. Its time to take this s&^t to another level!  :Wink:

----------


## c16veins

*Holy shit did this get off topic quick.* 

No one has posted any input on my original post about my workout. I know my workout is pretty good, just wanted input from some guys that have cycled and know what works best when "on".

----------


## jcp2

What works when "off" works good when "on" just a little better.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

I don't wanna get flamed here for a calorie additive .
The OP was looking for more calories and this is very versatile when adding with meals or applying to veggies . 
I have been researching Safflower oil .
I was thinking it is close to the supplement CLA .
1 tablespoon is 1g saturated fat and 120 calories .

Safflower Oil Health Benefits

* As safflower oil contains high amounts of polyunsaturated fats, it helps in creation of prostaglandins in the individual's body. These hormone like compounds aid in strengthening the cell membranes and also in the proper functioning of the body.
* One of the best health benefits of safflower oil is that it is an effective way of eliminating the excess fat accumulated in the body, thus helps in losing weight. Brown fat is present in several areas of the body which is a major factor that aids in burning calories. The cis-linoleic acid present in safflower oil gets converted into gamma linolenic acid (GLA) that triggers the brown fat to burn calories. Therefore, people who are looking for ways to lose as well as maintain their weight should include safflower oil in their regular diet.
* Another benefit of using safflower oil is that it helps in the reduction of the level of cholesterol in the blood which reduces the risk of heart diseases in the individual. Apart from this, safflower oil is also said to strengthen the immune system of the body which increases its ability to resist the appearance of certain infections as well as diseases.
* Many doctors and dietitians recommend the use of safflower oil to obese people suffering from diabetes. Research has been conducted to find the benefits of safflower oil in older diabetic women who are overweight. These women were asked to take safflower oil supplements for a period of sixteen weeks, and the results that showed were entirely positive. It was not only observed that they lost excess fat, but there was also a significant decline in their blood sugar levels. Apart from diabetic patients, using safflower oil is an effective method of curing premenstrual syndrome. Consuming safflower oil instead of hormonal drugs helps in regularizing menstrual cycles, thus getting rid of the problem of irregular periods, something which is a very common in women these days due to various reasons.
* Safflower oil also promotes hair growth and a healthy skin as it contains vitamin E. People who have dry, permed as well as colored hair are recommended to get a regular safflower oil massage for healthy looking hair. This odorless oil is mild and has a very light texture, and so easily absorbs into the scalp. People who are suffering from excess hair fall can find effective hair regrowth with the application of safflower oil on the hair.
* Apart from benefiting the hair, there are also many safflower oil skin benefits. People who have dry skin should use safflower oil which helps in moisturizing the skin, especially during winter, thus making it smooth and healthy. People are also recommended the use of safflower oil for acne treatment. Application of safflower oil on the skin helps in getting rid of other skin problems like scars, wrinkles, etc., along with acne. Read more on healthy cooking oil.


If you decide to use . It's sold in the organic food section of your supermarket or health food store . less than 10 bucks for good size bottle .

----------

